# New to the forums, and to being pregnant!



## taliea

I'm Taliea. 41. I reside in Tx. Found out I'm pregnant, and I'm nervous as hell; I'm about 8 or 9 weeks according to my LMC! This is my 2nd pregnancy, butI have no children (first one ended in a loss when I was about 8 weeks). Because of my age, I'm totally nervous, but I'm here for advice and as much support through this (other than from people I'm close to, of course). I look forward to this journey!


----------



## taliea

I guess I should say new to being THIS far along without problems; I was so sick with my first one before my loss, I really don't remember much about it.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Taliea

Welcome to BabyandBump

I am sorry to hear of your loss <3 

We have the trimester support areas as well as our *Pregnancy After A Loss* support forum which you might also find comfort in. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB :)


----------

